# Tervigon/ Arachnarock Conversion Reborn!



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

About a year ago, I got my hands on an Arachnarock kit before it was available for purchase. I converted it quickly into a Tervigon and unleashed it on the internet. Since then I have repainted it in Hive Fleet Behemoth colors and just wanted to share it with you all here!










Here is an image of the old paintjob:










What a difference a year makes in terms of painting!










This bad mamma is also magnetized!










I have more shots of this paint scheme as well as links to the construction of this model over on my personal blog if you would like to take a look at this link:

http://darkfuturegaming.blogspot.com/2012/01/tervigon-arachnarock-conversion-reborn.html
I will post an update when her base is complete. Since the model is based on the Battle for Maccrage, it will have plenty of dead Ultramarine goodness! Enjoy!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Loved it before mate, love it now! Part of me liked the original color scheme more just because it was a bit more unique, but there is no taking away from this beast in behemoth colors. Well done. 

I keep going back and forth between making my own Tervi conversion, or waiting for an official model. We will see what the next couple of months hold as far as releases, perhaps I will find myself unabashedly copying your idea.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Love that dude, i prefer the orginal paint scheme since i like it when people try there hand at there own hive fleet colours, but its just full of fin and is awesome that its magnetised.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, Behemoth colors and Maccrage themed basing are a nod to one of my favorite battle from 40k history (minus the 30k era of heresy, lol) and I also like the idea of building something people will recognize from the fluff that carries a strong theme. I really plan to add some intense Ultramarine stuff to it over time, so be on the look out for a Behemoth log soon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A great conversion and the scheme really supports the modelling.

The feathering if especially good.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is an excellent job. Nice use of the two kits.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Midge913, they probs wont make a tervi model cos chapter house have made a conversion kit, named tervigon conversion. and the legal stuff probs wont let GW make one


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there a log detailing how the conversion was done? I'm impressed, and want to see the play-by-play if possible.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Very clever, I find this more fitting for the fluff in the dex than most I see converted, and ace paint job as well.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate the praise and critism. 

@TKE, at the bottom of the original post, there is a link to my blog post at DFG, which has links to the whole string of construction posts.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm familiar with the blog, will check it out, thanks.


----------

